# bulk+retail



## Tob (3. September 2001)

Hi#
kann mir jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen bulk und retail bei Grafikkarten ausser das die mit retail teurer sind ?!?!?!
Tob


----------



## Moartel (3. September 2001)

Ganz einfach. Die teureren haben ne bunte Verpackung und evtl. noch ein Spiel dabei.
Die billigeren sind in ne antistatische Folie gepackt und kommen mit ner Treiber-CD. Deshalb sind sie billiger. Das ist der ganze Unterschied.


----------



## Tob (3. September 2001)

Und für den scheiss soll man Geld zahlen....
Naja danke für die antwort


Tob


----------

